# The next Audi A4 is getting RWD



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

swchang said:


> How is this a move away from a rounded styling? Did they mean a move away from a Roundel styling?


I always felt the A4's were a step ahead of the 3er's as far as styling plus I don't see any styling cues taken from BMW.



swchang said:


> I bet they'd be lighter and better balanced if they were RWD, though. If their quality and reliability improves, I'd definitely consider an Audi. Till then, however...


The Audi's are just as reliable as the bimmers and the interior's seem to be put together a notch better then the bimmers as well.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> I always felt the A4's were a step ahead of the 3er's as far as styling plus I don't see any styling cues taken from BMW.
> 
> The Audi's are just as reliable as the bimmers and the interior's seem to be put together a notch better then the bimmers as well.


I looked at the S4 when I was shopping my M3. The car came standard with most of the features that BMW makes you pay for Xenon, upgraded stereo, sunroof, leather and so on. However, I found the drivers seat cramped ( I am 6-1 and 250lbs!) compared to the M as well as the shifter kind of numb. All and all was the best choice if I needed 4 doors and lived where weather was a problem (I don't here in SoCal). My kids seem to slip into the back of my M fairly easily.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> I always felt the A4's were a step ahead of the 3er's as far as styling plus I don't see any styling cues taken from BMW.
> 
> The Audi's are just as reliable as the bimmers and the interior's seem to be put together a notch better then the bimmers as well.


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree... And about the styling cues, I just meant that the Audis are as round as ever.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

swchang said:


> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree... And about the styling cues, I just meant that the Audis are as round as ever.


Don't be so easy to give up, state your reasons for stating what you said it's always good to have a car discussion !!!

I had 2 330's & my father has the Allroad and my brother has the A4 3.0 (and had the 2.8Q as well)

Anyway I used to go into their cars after being in mine and the quality of the interior was better . . . sorry but it's true . . . I loved my bimmer's and felt we had the sportier car but the Audi really had an edge on the quality side . . .


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Don't be so easy to give up, state your reasons for stating what you said it's always good to have a car discussion !!!
> 
> I had 2 330's & my father has the Allroad and my brother has the A4 3.0 (and had the 2.8Q as well)
> 
> Anyway I used to go into their cars after being in mine and the quality of the interior was better . . . sorry but it's true . . . I loved my bimmer's and felt we had the sportier car but the Audi really had an edge on the quality side . . .


Heh, give up? I like a good vigorous car discussion, too, don't worry.

Quality I can't really comment on. When I originally said quality, however, I guess I didn't really mean that -- I more of meant reliability. Haven't owned an Audi personally, but from friends' experiences and various forum postings and the news about the S4 troubles, I figure I'd rather not spend my money HOPING to get one of the good ones that rolls off their assembly lines. And yeah, I know BMW has a bad rep for reliability, too...

Interior I know is generally regarded as better, and while I think they're pretty nice, there are several things about them that don't do it for me. Probably my biggest pet peeve is the placement of the pop-out cup holder. Not a huge deal, but...

Anyway, my main problem is the public perception of VWAG cars having terrible reliability. I'm not made of money, so I'd prefer not to have to get things fixed often. Second problem is the FWD or AWD option only, and third is how heavy they are. Fourth is the rounded and boring styling. Honestly, I'd rather have a Bangled car than a big semi-sphere with the two ends lopped off... Love the value Audis offer, but that's pretty much it for now. When they switch to RWD, I'll have to give them a second look.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I had a previous gen a4 and the interior quality is better then our 3er. But the 3er interior still good :thumbup: 

my a4 realiabity was similar to our 3er, never stranded me but had some electrical gremlins  example sunroof switch went crazy in the A4, climate control in our e46 is screwy.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

No RWD for the A6 and other models, this is just an A4 thing? FWD was one of my biggest pet peeves with Audi. My dad has a A6 2.7T Quatro and it has a great interior, and he now wants to get the new one coming out in 2005. I wanted him to get the new Bangled 530, but the new A6 is sexy and not as controversial as the 530, so I may start to agree with him.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> :yikes:
> 
> I'm trying to get my hands on the article.
> 
> Stay tuned :str8pimpi


bump :dunno:

:bigpimp:


----------

